# New from Calgary, Canada



## trophy993 (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi All,

New to this community and to TT ownership.

Bought my 2005 TT as a project to keep me busy during Covid times.

The car was pretty rough when I got it with a number of problems. Needed a good cleaning and some TLC, just in the final stages with a full suspension refresh coming up.

To Date I have done the following:


New brakes (rotors and pads all around)
New hubs and wheel bearings
New radiator and coolant flanges
Full fluid service (engine, Transmission, Diff)
Interior clean and Seat refurbishment
Full exterior paint correction
Replica R8 wheels 18x8


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

